# Your first RC car, and your history since then.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My first endevor into RC cars was a Panda kit, the Danny Thompson Stadium truck. It came with a mechanical speed controller and all bushings, no bearings. My first battery pack was a Dynamite 1300 mAh nicad and I could get 3 minutes of run time with it. 

That was 1992.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Withen a few weeks of running around in parking lots, I thought I needed something better. I used to hang out at M&M which now days is known as I&I. Meir had this Team Associtated RC10 Championship Edition gold chassis car sitting in a "Pan-a-Vise" display set up and I had to have it. Mechanical speed controller, bushings the whole 9 yards. A week later, I bought a Novak ESC, bearings and my first 1400 mAh battery pack. 

The next week after wearing out those 3 piece tires, I decided to race that car at I&I. Lets just say that that traction was NOT an option! However, I was the only one who didn't break. I won my first qualifier in my very first race. The other 3 guys broke. 

Then the rest of the day, I got my butt handed too me. Donovan Buck spanked the rest of us, I ended up dead last.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Then I heard of a track with alot of people called Houston RC. I bought an RC10 Team edition and another 1400 mAh battery pack. I didn't know there was such a thing as a novice class and entered stock buggy and once again, had my arse handed to me on a platter bIG TIME!

Except insted of 4 racers like my very first race, I was 5th place in the D main!

Count em. Thats 35 cars running stock buggy. Not counting mod buggy, stock truck, mod truck, novice classes and 4 WD.

A 125 racers were the norm on a Saturday night.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'd like to hear yalls beginer stories!


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

When I started in RC back in 1988, my very first car was a used Tamiya Blackfoot. From there my next car was an Associated RC10 Graphite(the first true AE long front arm car, had the narrow woven chassis). Then came a Losi JRX-T, then a JRX-Pro, a LX-T, XX-T, XXX, XXXT, XX4, XXX-BK2, XXX-4, XXXT MF, XXX-NT, XXX-S standard, Kyosho MP7.5, Mugen MBX-5,Traxxas Revo, MBX-5R, XXX-S Graphite(traded the revo for it), MBX-5T, MBX-6.

That is pretty much the extent of the vehicles I have owned and in the order in which I owned them. Been a long time since I started racing.

Now for the list of tracks I have raced at with the city listed as well:
Corpus Cristi/PMI I think, was a long time ago
Houston / Roadrunner(on Bellaire Blvd)
Houston / Oasis(off 1960)
Houston / Houston RC(prolly best electric facility, off airline Drive I think)
Friendswood / Don't know the name was an oval
Houston / K&M(59 north)
Dallas / Mikes Hobby Shop and Superstore
St. Pettersburg FL / Minnreg (best run races ever raced at)
St. Charles LA / St. Charles Parish RC Speedway
Rockport / Carlton's track (with the sand before he brought in clay)
Baton Rouge LA / Redstick Raceway
Oklahoma City OK / RC Race Place
Albuquerque NM / ARCAR (I think)
Lake Charles LA / Bruce Painters Track, outside(can't think of the name)
Pasadena / J's Action RC
Houston / M&M
Katy / Lunatic Raceway
Euless / Johnny Cool Guys
Pearland / Pearland Raceway
Laffayette LA / Finishline Raceway
Laffayette LA / Cajun RC
Patterson LA / Tri City Raceway
Houston / Fasttrack
Dallas / Speedracers
Houston / Reflex
Houston / Victory RC
Sante Fe / Area 51(best of any 1/8 tracks been to)
Brazoria / River Track
Pleasant Hill MO / Real RC
Victoria / Victoria RC
Fort Walton Beach FL / B&T Raceway
Oklahoma City OK / Action RC
Harlingen / Gears
Waco / can't think of the name
Austin / N-Control
Bossier City LA / Hobbies Extreme
Porter / Mikes Hobby Shop
Charlotte NC / The Farm II
Alvarado / RC PRO FINALS


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

1988 rc10 gold tub with mechanical speed control. worked at I&I and couldnt race much because I had to work. got into airplanes for a few years and now 20 years later into 3.3 revos and 1/8 buggies with my 2 boys.

Willy


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well dang guys...yall making me feel like a baby over here.

Started in 2001 with a Tmaxx pro .15. Never raced or anything like that...had countless cars for the next 6 years. Then discovered flying...


thats the end of my "car" history.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I bought a Tamiya Blackfoot in 1989
Started racing oval in 93 and have raced just about everything since then


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

My First hobby car was a Futaba FX-10. I bought it used from my (now) stepfather. Shortly after that came an RC10GT, and that has been my favorite RC ever since. I can't even remember how many I have owned. I can't even remember how many I own right now, about 8 I think lol.. I have had countless cars and trucks since then, dabbled in planes and boats BITD, but mostly just stuck to cars. There was no local hobby shop in my area, no tracks, and everything was purchased through mail-order (real mail-order, no internet), mostly Tower hobbies. I have had the same Tower Hobbies customer ID since 1993 when I was 13. I never raced until I moved here in 2006. I have raced at K&M (I miss Saturday night racing!), M&M, Southside, Mikes, and N-control. I still love racing and bashing cars and trucks, but a little over a year ago I finally decided to get serious about flying planes, and now the planes get most of my attention. I have wanted to fly ever since the first time I saw one, who knows when, probably on TV or something, at least 20 years ago. Now I am addicted. :biggrin:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

My first car was an RC10. One of my high school teachers owned the track in Friendswood. I went out there one day when no one was around and tried to drive the track. Just trying to do that stupid oval was much harder than I ever imagined. That was '88 and I didn't step onto another track until '07 when I tried M&M with an HPI Hellfire (not much of an improvement in vehicle or track). Bashed several other cars, boats and planes in the years between. Now I can't get enough track....


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Started with a Hornet when I was 12.
cars in order or what I remember
hornet, 
another hornet
rc10 gold
blackfoot
monsterbeetle
skip to 2001
T3
(2) tamiya 414's
xxx
mp7.5
t4
xxxnt
(2) b4's
(5) mini z's
(2)rc12L3
TC3
xray m18
(3) vendettas
(2) rc18
thunder pile eb4s3
xray 8
(2) RC8
revo
CR01 crawler
couple zip zaps
(3) gold pan rc 10's
rc10 graphite
optima mid pro
another blackfoot
slash
sc10


I think that's all. I have all teh cars after 2001 still except for the t3, t4, thunder pile and xray 8

also had a couple planes and still have a helicopter

raced at reflex/performance first. Also won first race in stock truck.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Got my first RC10 in 1988 gold pan, Tekin speed control and KoPropo radio, converted car to completely graphite chassis running Trinity and Lightspeed motors at Roadrunner RC and I&I. A year later got an Optima Mid then JRX2 then Schumacher Cat and raced weekly. Got out for 20 years and now I'm back but strictly nitro 1/8.


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

I started out with a pimped out Radioshack ZipZap. I tore up the kitchen floor with it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Traxxas Fiero GT, when I was about 6 or 7 years old. Building it was no problem, but I must have burned up 10 mechanical speed controls!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

My first real RC car is a Nitro 4 TEC that I bought back in 2001 before i got married. It was my 'last toy'. I must have ran a quart of 20% to break it in. The 4Tec is still up and running. its a .15 and I am rebuiling it since it rear ended a trucks tire at wide open throttle. (Batteries fell out). Bought the kit to keep this from occuring.

Since then I have spen $500+ bux in parts for it and plan to get it completed this month. I want to get 4X4 buthave been putting my money in stocks, fishing and my boat and new motor.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I can't even count how many cars I have been through. I was one of those who jumped back and forth from AE to Losi, then back every time a new kit came out. Ill try. After the CE, the Team car, the Worlds car, the XX, the XXX, the B2, the XXXBK, the B3, Two Losi Drake editions and a RC18B. 

Onroad. Yokomo MR4 TC pro, Trinity Swithblade 12, TC4, and several Mini Zs.

Now Im into planes.

Kadet LT-40, Sig four star 60, Big Stik 40, Sig Something Extra, GP Pete n' Poke, GWS Slow stick conversion, and two other park flyers yet to be built.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Last time I counted I had bought over 35 NEW kits. Since then I've probably done 10 or so more. Luckily lately they've become much cheaper, but figure 35 kits @ an average of $300....wow I've spent some money.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I try not to even think about the money, it's just money right. Ummm...., yeah, that's it, it's just money, no big deal lol... If I had saved all the money I spent on R/C over the years..... but look at all the fun I would have missed.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Last time I counted I had bought over 35 NEW kits. Since then I've probably done 10 or so more. Luckily lately they've become much cheaper, but figure 35 kits @ an average of $300....wow I've spent some money.


I think it's a tie between David Joor and Mikey Flores on who spent the most money on RC. lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And where are they now?

How many of yall remember Lester Haury? Didja know that he a world champion controll line combat plane dude? lol

http://pages.prodigy.net/gcleveland....prodigy.net/gcleveland_grsmodels/index5.html


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

ok, got rid of teh SC10 and now have a Losi 8ight


----------

